# Where can i buy a 2x3x3?



## HASH-CUBE (Jul 13, 2009)

hi, so i was looking for a 2x3x3 but can't really find anywhere, so if someone knows where i can buy it, please help 

there is one that has domino cubes witch is not the one i want, i want the one that has colors, like nakajima has it on his youtube video where he solves 1x3x3, 2x3x3 and a 3x3x3

if it's not available, then how can i make one, i looked for it, and saw a way to make it using a big cube and an eastsheen 4x4, but it's really big, i need it normal size, like i heard there's a way to make it using a keychain 3x3 core with some pieces from a normal 3x3, but can't find a tutorial for how to make it.

so thanks if you guys can help me


----------



## retr0 (Jul 13, 2009)

Domino - there are usually a few on eBay. Just search ''domino'', ''Hungarian domino'' or ''Rubik's domino''.
Make one - There's a useful link on TwistyPuzzles that shows roughly how to make one. It's under the articles section. Here = http://twistypuzzles.com/articles/building-tonyfisher/ but I personally can't make heads nor tails of it..


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 13, 2009)

Can I buy it from some Reliable site such as C4U or any other site that does not require Ebay


----------



## Mastersonian (Jul 13, 2009)

No, the colored domino is ALWAYS a replica, so if you want one, you'll have to make it or buy one from ebay.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Jul 13, 2009)

i searched ebay, there's nothing, only old one but not colored, i don't know where nakajima got it from !


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 13, 2009)

ebay or make one yourself.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Jul 13, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> ebay or make one yourself.



do you know a tutorial or somthing? if so can you link for me


----------



## luke1984 (Jul 13, 2009)

I just made one, and finished today. I used this page as a guide: http://www.asahi-net.or.jp/~wq6h-tkj/bb/p_create/f_domino/f_domino_e.htm

It's kind of vague but it's going to have to do, there aren't any other tutorials on the internet.

I'd say I succeeded in making the 2x3x3. It's ugly as hell because I didn't measure anything before cutting. I just guesstimated (guessed/estimated) how much plastic I needed to cut away. The result isn't pretty but it's fully functional and solvable.

I'm thinking about making another one but with a different mechanism. I have some ideas...


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks, if any of you guys found me where can i buy one, please let me know, for the time i will try to make one 

thanks a lot luke1984


----------



## MW1990 (Aug 22, 2009)

If you ordered a void cube from Japan, it comes with a little booklet and it shows a colored "Domino Cube" with other cubes, I believe Katsuhiko Okamoto makes this one as well


----------

